# Soft Purple Look & Beigeland lips!



## only1angel (Feb 16, 2010)

*All products used are MAC unless otherwise posted!*

*Face*
MSFN in Light Medium
Bare Escentuals Bisque

*Eyes*
Butternutty Shadestick- base
MES Devil May Care- inner half of the lid
Grape Pigment- outer half of lid and up to crease
Creme De Violet & Parfait Amour (mixed) - lower lashline
Stars N Rockets- on crease above Grape pigment
- on lower lashline above Creme De Violet & Parfait Amour
Nanogold- highlight and tear ducts
Mally Beauty Black liner- waterline
Lancome XL Cils Booster Primer
Diorshow Mascara

*Blush*
Improvise MB
Redhead MSF- highlight

*Lips*
Beigeland
Resort Life Lipgelee


----------



## January (Feb 16, 2010)

Very beautiful!! Love the purple shadow. You probably get this all the time, but you so remind me of Keira Knightly!!


----------



## Purple (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 16, 2010)

So glad you kept Beigeland!  It looks awesome on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love this look!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 16, 2010)

You look so pretty!!! Eye makeup looks amazing!!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 16, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 16, 2010)

Beigeland is a great nude on you (maybe I need it too?). and gorgeous eyeshadow application


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful!
And i seriously have to buy diorshow mascara !


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 16, 2010)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Meisje (Feb 16, 2010)

Very soft and pretty!


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

that's gorgeous, im going to wear that tomorrow


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 16, 2010)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 16, 2010)

So pretty!  You remind me of Alicia Silverstone


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Feb 16, 2010)

Please share with us your skin routine! Your face is flawless :]


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 17, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 17, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## Nicque (Feb 17, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## Cinci (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice!!   I think I am going to use this for inspiraton when using my new Stacked Pigments


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Purples look GORGEOUS on you!! I love the look - and you are absolutely beautiful - - a perfect canvas for makeup!


----------



## Candy Christ (Feb 17, 2010)

Beigeland is really pretty on you. You're like a cross between Kiera Knightly and Natalie Portman!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2010)

Very very pretty!


----------



## only1angel (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_ You probably get this all the time, but you so remind me of Keira Knightly!!_

 
Actually no I don't get that all the time lol. No1's ever said that to me before- except on Specktra I've been hearing it a lot lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I told my husband the comments and I showed him a pic of Keira Knightley. He was like hmmm yea you actually do kinda look like her hahahaha. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_So glad you kept Beigeland!_

 
Thanks- I'm glad I kept it, too!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Beigeland is a great nude on you (maybe I need it too?). and gorgeous eyeshadow application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Thanks! And yes you do!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_So pretty! You remind me of Alicia Silverstone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE her!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_Purples look GORGEOUS on you!! I love the look - and you are absolutely beautiful - - a perfect canvas for makeup!_

 
awwwww Thanks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ever since this collection came out, I guess seeing all the purple shadows made me want to try a purple look lol. This was my first purple look, I don't know what took me so long hahaha. I think I will wear purples more often now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)

This looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2010)

that lip colour is gorgeous!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 20, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## only1angel (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks every1 for your comments!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Feb 28, 2010)

This look is SO gorgeous! Any chance of a tutorial? I dont know if you do these or not but this foto alone is making me want to buy the stacked pigments but I'd probably mess it up!!


----------



## suthrnblueblood (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty, and I agree...a cross between Kiera Knightly and Alicia Silverstone!


----------



## only1angel (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_This look is SO gorgeous! Any chance of a tutorial? I dont know if you do these or not but this foto alone is making me want to buy the stacked pigments but I'd probably mess it up!!_

 
Thanks! I didn't use the stacked pigments for this look, but you definitely could!!!! It would look just as pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for doing a tutorial- I've received a couple PMs asking me to do some, so I've considered starting a youtube channel.. But I'm not so computer friendly lol, so my videos would be step by step photos and slideshows- not sure how many people would watch that


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 3, 2010)

I would! Seriously, you are really talented!!!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Thanks!!!



Thanks! I didn't use the stacked pigments for this look, but you definitely could!!!! It would look just as pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for doing a tutorial- I've received a couple PMs asking me to do some, so I've considered starting a youtube channel.. But I'm not so computer friendly lol, so my videos would be step by step photos and slideshows- not sure how many people would watch that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 4, 2010)

What did you use on your brows? You should start a blog! I really like all of you fotd's.


----------



## RedHead172 (Mar 6, 2010)

Love Purples


----------



## only1angel (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_I would! Seriously, you are really talented!!!_

 
aww Thanks!!!! Maybe I will then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_What did you use on your brows? You should start a blog! I really like all of you fotd's._

 
Thank you!! I'm using Anastasia's brow powder in brunette.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely stunning look, I am so envious of your lashes! You really suit purples and your make up always looks so flawless


----------



## only1angel (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was my first ever purple look. What took me so long????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm going crazy wearing purples


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 10, 2010)

if that's all you have on your skin, I'd say wow you have fantastic skin!
Loving the Beigeland lip color too. Looks like a color that I can wear everyday


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sooooo STUNNING!!!


----------



## only1angel (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## .k. (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_Very beautiful!! Love the purple shadow. You probably get this all the time, but you so remind me of Keira Knightly!!_

 
yes! thats what  i thought too!


----------



## na_pink (Mar 11, 2010)

keira knightly and demi moore !


----------



## only1angel (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been told I looked like Demi Moore ever since I was young! Then once I went blonde no1 thought so hahahaha. Now my hair is dark again and I'm being told I look like her again- but never like keira knightely. Only you specktrettes think so lol


----------



## firefly (Mar 13, 2010)

beautiful glowy makeup!
i'm jealous! you look totally like keira knightley who i think is the most gorgeous girl ever! you're lucky!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 13, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2010)

I love your FOTDs!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## only1angel (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *firefly* 

 
_beautiful glowy makeup!
i'm jealous! you look totally like keira knightley who i think is the most gorgeous girl ever! you're lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much for the compliment. You are so sweet! But it's funny though, only you girls on specktra think I look like her. Before I came on Specktra, I never heard that I look like her before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love your FOTDs! Keep them coming!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww thanks!!! I will


----------

